# Please help! Newbie considering egg donation and sperm donation at Reprofit



## Candee (Feb 1, 2009)

Hi,
I have been single for five years - I am 41. 
I was hoping to go for ivf with donor sperm but I have just found out that my ovarian reserve is low, amh of 5.6 and so I 
am considering going abroad for IVF with donor eggs at Reprofit. I am worried that if i try for ivf over here and it fails, 
because of the age of my eggs/ lack of eggs, that i won't have enough money to then go for donor eggs. 
I have read on here that people are importing sperm from Norway to the Reprofit clinic and i wondered why this is? Why do 
you not use theirs? Could you let me know? 
Also does the fact that it is frozen sperm have any impact on success rates? 
And finally, does anyone know what the waiting list for eggs at Reprofit is?
Thank you in advance. Sorry to ask so many questions, but finding this board is such a relief!


----------



## Klingon Princess (May 10, 2007)

DEar Jandee... if you are having both sperm and egg donation, why not consider embryo 'adoption' which is more or less the same thing anyway. Come and have a chat with us on the embryo adoption thread for Reprofit... the gfirls there are very knowedgeable... but basically the clinic guarantee you two grade one blastocysts (five dayold embies) and the cost is in the region of 1000 euros.


----------



## winky77 (Nov 27, 2007)

Hi Jandee....another quick response !  Just happened to see your post pop up! 

I am one of the Reprofit girls but still pursuing IVF with my own eggs at the moment cos luckily my results are still good.  The main reason why quite a few of us have imported sperm to Reprofit (and mostly from the European Sperm Bank in Denmark) is to get over the anonymity bit.  Sperm from Czech is anonymous so wouldn't know much information....or give the child the chance to trace heritage in the future.  It's obviously a very personal decision but it bothered me enough to import...which is a higher cost than using theirs.  That said you may see on the Single abroadies thread that we had a bit of concern about getting Reprofit to confirm a birth back to Denmark so that it was officially recorded for the future....not sure we have bottomed that one out yet! 

On donor eggs, I think the waiting list is getting longer cos of the increasing popularity of the clinic....up to about a year now.  Another option that some people have gone for is donor embryos which seems to be a shorter wait.  Don't know too much about this but someone will be along soon to explain I am sure! 

On frozen sperm.....any sperm through a clinic is frozen because it has to be quarantined for 6 months and retested before being used ....so getting sperm imported from a spermbank is just the same as that.  You can only get the fresh stuff if you are doing stuff the conventional way!  (or home insemination with a known donor).  Even if you have someone to donate sperm for you to use at a clinic, they won't work with it unless it's gone through the 6 month period......unless they are your partner/hubbie.   
Not sure what the difference might be on success rates but donor sperm is checked for quality anyway so you know you are getting decent stuff....if you know what I mean!! 

Welcome to the threads.....and wish you well with your journey.....ask away with your questions as there's a fantastic amount of knowledge on here!! 

lol

..Winky  

ps....see someone came along on the Embryo donation bit already!!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Jandee - welcome to the thread, I am not at Reprofit I am using DE in Spain and do not need sperm as I have a dear friend being my known donor and we use fresh sperm, but there are plenty of girls at Reprofit, so I am sure that they will be along soon.

I think the reason why some of the girls are importing sperm from Denmark to Reprofit is the fact that it is ID release when the child is 18, whereas it is not in Czech.
L x


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Jandee welcome to the madness - my best advise for you would be, if you can,to have a consult at reprofit - you may be able to have a go at the minimum stim program - it's approx 800 euros plus drugs - clomid and low level gonal f.  My amh is non existant and repro were more than happy for me to have a go.  Roo's just done it and has her little embie onboard as from today - just a thought.....  

I'm sure if you emailed repro and asked them they would be more than willing to help you.
Mini x x x


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi jandee and welcome,

You've had lots of good hints and tips already.

Like Winky, I'm own egg at the moment, but not sure for how much longer (have had 2 fresh cycles in UK, 1 FET also UK and 1 fresh cycle Reprofit - currently on 2WW)...so this is an issue I am also thinking about

My reason for importing sperm (from European Sperm Bank in Denmark) was to give the child either the option to find the donor when they turn 18 (if we can work around the fact that the clinic needs to inform ESB of the child's birth and they are currently saying they will not do this - I think because sperm donation is anon in Czech so this would be breaking the local laws) and if not, then at least to have more information about the donor to give the child. At Reprofit, all you get is very basic physical characteristics, not much more than height, hair and eye colour. 
Now of course this is a very personal decision, some girls are quite happy to go with the Reprofit sperm with minimal info, others like myself want more info/possibility for child to know donor in the future. You need to work out what feels right for you. Cost difference is quite noticeable - about €450 including shipping for one cycle with imported sperm, vs €100 for Reprofit sperm (not that it should be purely a cost based decision but just so you know  )

Because known donor and more info about donor are important to me, I am currently struggling with the idea of either embyro adoption or egg donation at Reprofit because it's all anonymous and you get so little information about the donor. This is something I will need to work out for myself - or perhaps hopefully not if this cycle works! 

However, what I would say is that I was very impressed with Reprofit and would not hesitate to recommend them overall. As some of the others mention though, they are now very popular and waiting lists for fresh cycle with donor eggs are 9-10 months. For embryo donation it's shorter, especially if you do not have too many strict criteria for donor selection (I'm red headed which also poses a problem as ideally I would want female donor to be the same, and us red heads are only 3% of the population apparently!)

Anyway, all the very best whatever you decide - and do come and join us on the single abroadies thread for more chit chat from those having tx abroad

Suitcase
x


----------



## Candee (Feb 1, 2009)

Hi and a massive thanks to everyone who has replied to me 
i feel quite emotional actually, having been carrying all this worry and 
questions around for so long and now there are loads
of people out there in the same position! It also makes me realise
how little i actually know, even though i have been looking at 
lots of clinics and things...

Minnie you must forgive my ignorance, but i am not sure what you mean
about having a go at the 'minimum stim program', could you tell me what that is?
Many, many thanks
Jandee


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

I'm sure Mini will be back soon but min stimms basically means you take low doses of the IVF stim drugs aiming to produce 1-3 eggs and then those are retrieved and fertilised in the usual way. For women who know they have lower egg reserve it can be quite successful - rather than giving you lots of drugs whilst knowing that you will not really respond....

Higher success rates than IUI because the eggs are actually being fertilised before going back in

Good luck - this is such an emotional process so this won't be the first time you feel emotional about it I can guarantee   But as you say, you are most def not alone, so feel free to fire away with the questions....

Suitcase
x


----------



## Candee (Feb 1, 2009)

Thank you suitcase!
I note from reading the threads that the waiting list at Reprofit is now about 1 year for donor eggs. 
Are there any other clinics in Czech Republic that people can recommend? That perhaps have
a shorter waiting list?


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Have a look on the Czech threads - there is Repromeda which is also in Brno, and Fertimend in Olomouc....and here is a link to a list of clinics which I took from the Czech thread - not sure what the waiting times are but a quick email to a selection of them should give you an idea:
http://www.healingcare.info/infertility-treatment/doctors/in-vitro-fertilization-ivf/all

Why not post on the Czech board as well and see if anyone can comment on clinics with short waiting lists?

Suitcase
x

/links


----------



## Klingon Princess (May 10, 2007)

Embryo donation is about a four month wait, less if you are not fussy about how closely the donors match your physical characteristics.  I chose this route partly because of the price... I can have four attempts at embryo donation for the price of one IVF cycle... and partly because I needed sperm and egg donation.


----------



## Candee (Feb 1, 2009)

Hi again, Suitcase - I will look at the Czech thread as you suggested. Thanks for the help.

Hi Kehlan, 
I had not thought about embryos, but, like you, I need egg and sperm - so it is something I will be considering.
My mind is a in a whirl at the moment - I am finding it hard to concentrate on anything at work  
Reading through the threads, about all the different medications etc. is all a bit confusing! But the more I read
about other single women out there, moving forward, the more I feel like it may really be possible for me to go it alone 
and have my baby at last! 

Cheers
Jandee


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Jandee - sorry for the delay - been driving from Plymouth to Scotland.... not nice.  
The min stim IVf is for us who don't have much to stimulate and not many eggs in reserve.  Repro are happy to go with one egg for fertilisation.  The drugs are much milder - taking clomid for 5 days then 3 days injecting small amounts of gonal f....  Well worth a try if your reserve is low.  
Good luck  
I've tried it but it didn't work for me, then amh is 0.0 am down for donor eggs but still all over the place, so having counselling now.
Take care and take your time in making the right decision for you.
Mini x x


----------



## deamanwal (Jun 21, 2005)

Hi, Jandee.
  Bear in mind that some Czech clinics don't treat single women.


----------

